# Levi has done something to her wing.



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I went to cover the girls tonight, and I noticed one of Levi′s wings is droopy. I looked at the other wing, not droopy. 

So, I took her out of the cage, and brought her into my bedroom to keep an eye on her, and see if the droopiness went away. A few hours pass, and the wing is still droopy.  I don′t know how, or what she has done to it … she lets me stretch it out, but I think it may hurt, she wouldn′t let me touch her other wing. She is acting perfectly fine otherwise, I seen her preening the same wing that is droopy, she is eating, drinking, poop is normal, she is her cuddly self, so I am a tad confused.

Here are some photos I took just now: 







This is her other wing, that is okay:



And a random photo of her because she is such a cutie:


----------



## ScarredEclipse (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm not sure what she did to it, but it looks like she hurt her wing. If you're too worried about her to see how she does the next couple of days then call your vet and ask if there's any way that you can get Levi in on an emergency basis. I know it will probably scare her to go to a vet's, but she'll calm down. She could have been spooked during the night and bumped against her cage. If you can get her in, I say take her. Better safe than sorry with your little girl. <3


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I hope she's okay. She doesn't have a feather coming out that may be bothering her, does she?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

*She doesn't have a feather coming out that may be bothering her, does she?*

It appears Levi is molting, that may be a possibility!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

If it was the entire side of the body drooping, I would be inclined to believe that she had a stroke... But just the wing drooping is very odd. Nothing I've ever heard of, anyway.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

No advice, but gentle hugs from me and Joey to Levi and you, for your worry.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Does it look like the entire side of her body is drooping to you guys? When I look at it, seems like it is just the wing to me, but you guys may be able to tell better even though you can only see by the photos. 

I had a look again, and there are several new flight feathers coming through on the droopy wing, could these be causing her that much discomfit that she just for some reason, can′t/isn′t able to hold the wing up?  

IF the droopy wing was fractured/broken, would she be able to preen it, and stretch it out? Because, she has stretched it out several times this morning, and I have seen her preening it too (although, she has screamed while preening, but not when she stretches it). I am really puzzled.. I feel so bad for her, too. 

The wing has not changed, still droopy, but she is acting perfectly fine. 

Thank you all!


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't know what to say, when Tiki hurt his wing he'd lift it and scream every few seconds, that is when I panicked and toweled him (he doesn't let us touch his wings) so we could get a better look at his wing and sure enough he had a broken blood feather.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your girl... 
Maybe she doesn't feel anything in that wing anymore if she lets you touch it (while she doesn't let you touch the other wing)? Cockatiels are sort of particular about wings. My boy won't let me touch his wings either.
If she doesn't feel pain I think it could indeed mean that she had a stroke?
I hope she feels better soon. Give her all my love!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I would take her to a vet just to be sure...that does not look normal. 
She is beautiful! Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I would call a vet before taking her in, just in case it's something they can't help you with. A lot of things do get better on their own  If she has lots of new flights coming in, I imagine that would be very uncomfortable so perhaps that could be it anyway


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Her wing isn′t broken/sprained/dislocated − she has hurt the top of under her wing, just below where the bend of the wing is (sorry finding it hard to explain exactly where), looks like she may of somehow got it caught in the cage bars, that, or she has fallen and hurt it. So, we just have to let it heal, and make sure she doesn′t use it as much as possible for now. 

On a good note, the wing is not as droopy now as it was in the photos I posted in my OP, which is a great sign.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I recently saw on a budgie forum, a budgie hurt his wing. They took it to the vet. It wasn't broken, but strained. The vet wrapped the wings close to the body and said to keep them that way for several days, so it could heal.

I think you might accomplish the same thing by keeping the bird in a small cage where it can't fly for several days.

I have no way of knowing whether this is applicable, but thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

Well my Nanna's 'tiel had the exact same problem, she went to the vet (wasting $270 ) just for them to tell her that he was just in discomfort from the flight feathers. Good luck


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She wasn′t have any of being bandaged up, I do however though, have her in a small cage right now, until her wing heals – I have all the perches down low too, so there is no way she can fall off any of the perches and hurt her wing again.


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

I do hope that she gets better soon and Birdie and I will be thinking of you.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

hope it improves! reminds me of Muffin's wing actually...


----------

